# Snow in RI comin?



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

i just checked the national weather service site and according to their forecast they are saying we could see some snow monday nite into tuesday anyone else hear this or am i being optomistic again. i had the plow on last nite thinkin i mite see sumthin this mornin i got up it was sunny and 40 what a disappointment.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I was stuck in Woonsocket during the Blizzard of 78 at my grandparents house.


----------

